
Ask HN: How to get hired by GitHub? - trumbitta2
Hey, for the last few years I&#x27;ve had the self-imposed goal of landing a job at GitHub as a UX Engineer.<p>Any advice, maybe from someone who&#x27;s actually made it?<p>This is what I tried, so far:<p>I&#x27;m constantly refining my LinkedIn profile and CV&#x2F;Resume<p>I participate in Open Source since 1998 and I have a fairly active GitHub profile, with some contributions to major and minor projects.<p>I submitted a total of 10~ applications for a number of open positions: Technical Supportocat, Front End developer, Product Help writer...<p>The idea was to get in with one of the things I can actually do for a living, then try to switch to my top specialization.<p>I also tried the direct approach of sharing my thoughts about their home page:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.williamghelfi.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2015&#x2F;06&#x2F;04&#x2F;github-home-redux&#x2F;<p>The best result I was able to get: a written test about system and network administration, for a position in Technical Support for GitHub Enterprise. (I failed)<p>Lately, except for the automated &quot;thank you, we&#x27;ll get in touch&quot;-ish email, they seem to have stopped even replying to my applications for their open positions (I don&#x27;t know, maybe some sort of blocking has been put in place).
======
sebg
Have you a) looked through linkedin to see who are the UX engineers at GitHub,
b) found their blogs / twitter profiles to see what they write about / what
the read, c) read their writings, d) read what they are reading, e) reached
out to a few of them to get their advice? It seems to me that you've done just
about everything other than talk to the actual people who have what you want.
So at this point, go for it! Find them, talk to them, ask them what you need
to do, and then do it. :) Good luck!

~~~
trumbitta2
Thanks for the advice, I can and will try this :)

------
Bulk70
Why do you want be a UX engineer and GitHub specifically?

Perhaps apply for UX positions at other companies - ones that are actually
hiring in that position, and build up some working experience in the field.

~~~
trumbitta2
I have 10+ years of experience in the field :D

I fell in love with GitHub as a product just using it, and as a company
reading the posts by Zac Holman.

